# Animal Crossing: New Leaf -  Release Night Livestream (full details in posts now)



## Justin (Mar 26, 2013)

At 7PM PST/10PM EST tonight, I will be streaming the Animal Crossing Movie live on TwitchTV. The movie will end at approximately 8:30PM PST/11:30PM EST. For the remaining 30 minutes, I'll stream some other Animal Crossing content.

If you want to join in on the fun, be sure to arrive at The Bell Tree Twitch.tv page just before 7PM PST/10PM EST. The idea is basically to watch the Animal Crossing Movie live while chit chatting in the stream chat with everyone for the final two hours until the digital release.

There will be some mods in the chat, so keeps things civil please. Thanks.

http://www.twitch.tv/thebelltree
http://www.twitch.tv/thebelltree
http://www.twitch.tv/thebelltree


----------



## aikatears (Mar 26, 2013)

yes! I have yet to see the movie..hmm don't know what to fill that extra time.


----------



## Schim (Mar 26, 2013)

Not so much animal crossing, but maybe another anime? Something a lot of people can enjoy, like a studio gibli anime. Probably have to stick with the less gory ones.


----------



## KirbyHugger8D (Mar 26, 2013)

Wow this sounds really fun! I started watching the movie, but never finished. Also I'll be on Summer break by the 8th so I can watch it!  For other ideas maybe you could do like the best memories/ unique features from all the past games in a little slidshow leading up to New Leaf, or something.


----------



## rachiewease (Mar 26, 2013)

sounds good though i won't be getting the game on the 9th as in Europe.


----------



## PapaNer (Mar 26, 2013)

I will def watch it!


----------



## Sora (Mar 26, 2013)

After we can watch a marathon of Sargent Frog lol. The AC movie is sorta short compared to short movies though right? I think it'll be really fun anyways! Maybe we could have a big meetup the next week and all visit each others towns?


----------



## Justin (Mar 26, 2013)

KirbyHugger8D said:


> Wow this sounds really fun! I started watching the movie, but never finished. Also I'll be on Summer break by the 8th so I can watch it!  For other ideas maybe you could do like the best memories/ unique features from all the past games in a little slidshow leading up to New Leaf, or something.



Yeah, I was actually thinking of running all of the trailers for the game leading up to now or something like that. Just a thought.



rachiewease said:


> sounds good though i won't be getting the game on the 9th as in Europe.



If someone else wants to host a similar thing for the 13th/14th, that would be great. I'm just going to be focusing on the 8th/9th since that's when it will be releasing for me.



Sora said:


> After we can watch a marathon of Sargent Frog lol. The AC movie is sorta short compared to short movies though right? I think it'll be really fun anyways! Maybe we could have a big meetup the next week and all visit each others towns?



Yeah, it's only around 90 minutes. So if we start at say 7PM PST, that's an extra 30 minutes we can do something else with.


----------



## Kip (Mar 26, 2013)

Yaiy! I'm all there! just hope i remember.


----------



## Treasu(red) (Mar 27, 2013)

I'll put it on my calendar!! I'm glad we're doing this, really glad. Can someone help me out though? I live in Mountain Time, what would that be as compared to PST?


----------



## Marky Mark (Mar 27, 2013)

http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/converter.html

This should help out anyone with different time zones.


----------



## Justin (Mar 27, 2013)

Treasu(red) said:


> I'll put it on my calendar!! I'm glad we're doing this, really glad. Can someone help me out though? I live in Mountain Time, what would that be as compared to PST?



Mountain Time is only an hour ahead of PST. So 7PM would be 8PM for you. (and the game would release for you at 10PM)

This event is a while off but I'll be sure to cover all of the major timezones when we are closer and I have everything planned out.


----------



## Tammyface (Mar 27, 2013)

Ooh I would like this!  Except I think my friend is having a grad party that night... actually I think another friend is going to have a birthday party _on_ the release day too... this will be a painful wait T_T


----------



## Jake (Mar 27, 2013)

Justin said:


> If someone else wants to host a similar thing for the 13th/14th, that would be great. I'm just going to be focusing on the 8th/9th since that's when it will be releasing for me.


selfish


but tbh didnt watch the old one but wanted to, maybe i can see this one


----------



## Fjoora (Mar 27, 2013)

Jake. said:


> selfish
> 
> 
> but tbh didnt watch the old one but wanted to, maybe i can see this one



Why is that selfish?


----------



## Solar (Mar 27, 2013)

I'd love to join in~! Lucky for me I'll be on summer break so I can stay up as late as I want! This is a really cool way to countdown! Nice job Justin!


----------



## tigereyes86 (Mar 27, 2013)

Aw I would have loved to, but I have the weekly 2 hour commute to work at 4.30am on the Monday morning so the EU equivalent time for me to watch and join in on your fun is pushing it for my sanity the next day haha.
But have fun all, I think it's a fantastic idea and a great way to ring in the new game!


----------



## Jemjewel (Mar 27, 2013)

I'll watch it! 

It's a cute little movie that I wish Nintendo would localize.


----------



## LeAckerman (Mar 27, 2013)

Yes! I love the movie. Sounds great. i'll be there.


----------



## Peachk33n (Mar 27, 2013)

Ill be there too! I was thinking of having an actual Animal Crossing party at my place the night before launch and make leaf cookies and silly AC themed stuff. The problem is all the people I know who play AC wont be around that day *sadface*


----------



## ACking (Mar 27, 2013)

Sunda like fun.  I was never able to find the movie. So ill wait!


----------



## Stargirl (Mar 27, 2013)

Oooh, sounds awesome!  I've already seen the movie twice, but I don't mind seeing a third time 'cause it's my favorite movie!! xD


----------



## Joey (Mar 27, 2013)

It will be well into the night in Ireland so I won't be able to watch it unless I can replay it somehow.


----------



## Bambi (Mar 27, 2013)

I LOVE This idea. If not the animal crossing movie, should be some movie. I'd love to watch a movie with a bunch of different people all over the world while waiting for New Leaf. Sounds freaking awesome


----------



## Jake (Mar 27, 2013)

Jesirawr said:


> Why is that selfish?



it's a joke calm your ****.


----------



## souljahbill (Mar 28, 2013)

I'll watch. I like the movie. I wish the game would incorporate some stuff from the movie like the cave.


----------



## PaisleyMouse (Mar 28, 2013)

I've never seen the movie! Sounds like lots of fun. As long as nothing else comes up (which it better not) I'll be here!


----------



## Pokeking (Apr 9, 2013)

I'd like to see it. I wonder why it never was released internationally.


----------



## laceydearie (Apr 9, 2013)

For those who haven't seen the movie, this website is a great place to. It has english subs, and is split into 3 thirty minute videos.
http://www.goodanime.net/animal_crossing_movie


----------



## oath2order (Apr 9, 2013)

WOOO. Love the idea. Justin. Is it possible to do an emulation of AC:WW on a computer, and wi-fi with other people? I'm curious if you can.


----------



## Justin (Apr 10, 2013)

oath2order said:


> WOOO. Love the idea. Justin. Is it possible to do an emulation of AC:WW on a computer, and wi-fi with other people? I'm curious if you can.



To stream? Yeah, I was thinking about this myself. If a couple of people are willing to find their Wild World and disable their wireless security, I'd be all for it.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 10, 2013)

Disable wireless security? Whatcha mean by that?


----------



## Justin (Apr 10, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Disable wireless security? Whatcha mean by that?



WEP works too I guess. I mean on your router for Wild World to connect.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 10, 2013)

Oh. Yeah, I can totes Wi-Fi on mah Wild World. If you're emulating it on the PC, are ya gonna hack the town so it's all party-ready?


----------



## Gandalf (Apr 10, 2013)

Only ever gotten halfway through the movie before so I'll definitely be getting in on this. I imagine the hype is going to be absolutely ridiculous during the countdown as well, can't miss out on that


----------



## amped4jr88 (Apr 10, 2013)

I will definitely want to watch! I have never got to see it. Also I wish I could play WW online just in general but I dont know how to even change my security for it...It lets me play 3ds games online so I hope it lets me play New Leaf without changing settings too.


----------



## Zellu (Apr 10, 2013)

I'll definitely be there! nwn


----------



## JimmyJacobAC (Apr 10, 2013)

Are you going to stream the version with the vastly improved subtitles that someone did? There's 2 versions - one with Japanese names and slightly broken English and another that's perfectly translated.


----------



## tsukune_713 (Apr 10, 2013)

ill try to be there
the other release party kinda failed the movie only showed the first 15 min and the person running it disappeared...


----------



## Bea (Apr 10, 2013)

We could all visit each other's CF or WW towns one last time. As a little goodbye to them. I really will miss CF.


----------



## Mary (Apr 10, 2013)

What an awesome idea.We'll be laughing and chatting and having a great time.


----------



## Sora (Apr 10, 2013)

Then at midnight we'll have a contest to see who can download it first . I think I'll go back one day in time just to get my house on release day.


----------



## brinstar (May 29, 2013)

This sounds like a great idea.

Where one would one go to if they wanted to watch the livestreaming?


----------



## AC_Reiko (Jun 4, 2013)

Is this still a go, Justin? Sounds awesome! ^_^


----------



## JimmyJacobAC (Jun 4, 2013)

It'd be great. Let's use the fixed-subtitle version with the proper names and fixed grammar, though.


----------



## Justin (Jun 4, 2013)

I hope so! I have a lot of other duties to attend to around here though so I don't know if I'll have time for it.


----------



## Sleepy (Jun 4, 2013)

I would definitely partake in this event. I haven't seen the AC movie yet, so this would be a fun experience.


----------



## Smoke (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm for it. Seen the movie already, but it's been quite a while. Count me in.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 4, 2013)

Ah ****. I have work that night. Sorry ya'll


----------



## Elloriee (Jun 4, 2013)

Really hope we can still do this! Seems like a lot of fun even though I won't be downloading the game at midnight n_n!


----------



## JimmyJacobAC (Jun 4, 2013)

Yes, the servers will definitely be busy and the movie will be a GREAT distraction for midnight downloaders like me! Where will we stream? I'll be happy to be the streamer. I was thinking Tinychat?


----------



## Devon (Jun 4, 2013)

Definately going to come to this


----------



## BlooShroom (Jun 4, 2013)

Seems like a lot of fun! Hopefully It'll tire me out so I won't be up all night being jealous of midnight downloaders...


----------



## Nami (Jun 4, 2013)

I'd love to watch a livestream of the movie. As long as it is at least decent quality, I've seen some livestreams where the audio would get delayed, or the overall stream would be delayed as much as 10 minutes. Anyway.. for an additional 30 minutes.. maybe gameplay videos? WiifolderJosh or LinandKo have some nicely put together ones. Just a suggestion, maybe BEFORE the movie rather than after? Some people don't want to watch gameplay videos before playing.


----------



## kittycate (Jun 4, 2013)

I'd love to do this! I'm not downloading the game, I have to wait for my bundle the next day, but it would still be really exciting!


----------



## CantDeleteThisAccount (Jun 5, 2013)

Well, I'm gonna join in on the bandwagon. This sounds really really fun. I saw the movie online about a year ago and I liked it a lot. Amazing how perfectly they put all the game elements into a fun little movie. I would love to see it again, though. And I always have nothing to do so I'll have something to look forward to before actually getting the game.


----------



## astrogirl93 (Jun 5, 2013)

This sounds like a ton of fun! I was just thinking earlier about what in the world i'm going to do Saturday night to pass the time, so i'm definitely in.


----------



## amped4jr88 (Jun 5, 2013)

I have not seen the movie, I will be getting a physical copy but I still want to join in. I also might get a digital copy for my extra 3ds so my boyfriend and mom can play it with me sometimes and we can share fruits and furniture.


----------



## Bea (Jun 5, 2013)

I have work on the 8th and I most likely won't be home until well after 3am EST but if by some event I'm home early I'll definitely poke in. It would be fun to have people over to our CF and WW for what will most likely be the last time.


----------



## kalta (Jun 5, 2013)

i hope we can do this i deffinately will be there to see it


----------



## Justin (Jun 5, 2013)

Okay, I guess I will be hosting this with all of the sudden interest lately! Stay tuned for the final details.


----------



## tigereyes86 (Jun 5, 2013)

Oh, I'll join in (forgot that it would be the Saturday night as my brain is useless!).  It's my bday on Sat so I'll prob still be up at crazy time to take advantage of the time zone differences haha!


----------



## WeiMoote (Jun 5, 2013)

Nuts... I'll be in bed by then...


----------



## D i a (Jun 5, 2013)

It's a date!
I'll definitely try to be there. I've seen the movie before but I wouldn't be opposed to seeing it again. =)
I'm a couple hours ahead though so I may fall asleep at some point. ^_^; Lol.


----------



## CantDeleteThisAccount (Jun 5, 2013)

Luckily I stay up so late all the time so this won't even faze me


----------



## Talon (Jun 5, 2013)

I'll definitely be there. Watching the movie and chatting sounds like a lot of fun!


----------



## Natalia's Leaves (Jun 5, 2013)

Yeah, I'll be there. I'll have to stake a claim on my desktop computer so I can watch the movie.


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 5, 2013)

Im so down but im so bad with time zones someones gotta help me figure out when its on in my time zone!  Im in (UTC-08:00) Pacific Time (US & Canada)


----------



## Justin (Jun 5, 2013)

Cottonball said:


> Im so down but im so bad with time zones someones gotta help me figure out when its on in my time zone!  Im in (UTC-08:00) Pacific Time (US & Canada)



You're in my timezone.  I mean, I'm right over on that island across the water. So probably like 7PM but we'll see.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jun 5, 2013)

I wish I could join for this (even though I can't get the game on the 9th) but I'm away over that night. </3 
Sounds like it'll be so much fun with everyone excited and being hours away from playing. And I want to re watch the film sometime.


----------



## Flutterfairy (Jun 5, 2013)

Awesome! I'll prolly tune in, most likely. I watched half of the movie before and could never finish it, so this is exciting! 
Thanks for doing this~


----------



## JimmyJacobAC (Jun 5, 2013)

So...yeah. I'm streaming then? What time? I'm pretty sure I have a version of the movie with fixed subtitles.


----------



## Justin (Jun 5, 2013)

No, I've been planning this for a while. (this thread was made in March) It's gonna be on Twitch.

I got this covered, don't worry.


----------



## Caius (Jun 5, 2013)

He doesn't have this covered.


----------



## Justin (Jun 5, 2013)

Zr388 said:


> He doesn't have this covered.



Shhhhh.


----------



## Caius (Jun 5, 2013)

Justin said:


> Shhhhh.



I half expected to see the disney gif here.


----------



## JimmyJacobAC (Jun 5, 2013)

Justin said:


> No, I've been planning this for a while. (this thread was made in March) It's gonna be on Twitch.
> 
> I got this covered, don't worry.



Just make sure you try your best to stream the one with proper subtitles (Proper English names such as Margie instead of Sally, no "Desu" or anything like that). 

http://www.anime44.com/animal_crossing_movie

This version here is the fixed one. If you would like, I would be more than happy to compile all of the parts into one video in a format of your choice.


----------



## Justin (Jun 5, 2013)

JimmyJacobAC said:


> Just make sure you try your best to stream the one with proper subtitles (Proper English names such as Margie instead of Sally, no "Desu" or anything like that).
> 
> http://www.anime44.com/animal_crossing_movie
> 
> This version here is the fixed one. If you would like, I would be more than happy to compile all of the parts into one video in a format of your choice.



Yup, that's the one I have downloaded! (better quality too ) I watched the first few minutes of both and the words/colours were exactly the same. Thanks though. I don't want terrible subtitles either.


----------



## JabuJabule (Jun 5, 2013)

I'll be joining in while I play.


----------



## kalta (Jun 7, 2013)

so we still on for tomarrow night?


----------



## Mikey (Jun 7, 2013)

Wait! I came to this thread late. Where do I go for the live stream at midnight? Anyone have an exact website link? I wanna be apart of this too!!!


----------



## Devon (Jun 8, 2013)

So Hopefully we get a link soon  lol


----------



## Jir (Jun 8, 2013)

YAY! I was hoping someone would do this! I'm definitely going.


----------



## SockHead (Jun 8, 2013)

I'll try to make it but I'm in small town Iowa and the only internet connection I have is  at the public library. They close at like noon so I won't actually be in the library, so I might have to loiter at the door hahaha! You'll see me in the chat if I actually decide to come out.


----------



## JimmyJacobAC (Jun 8, 2013)

Hey guys, I'm doing my own pre-release stream right now at http://www.twitch.tv/jimmyjacobac

I will start as soon as people start coming in.


----------



## Mary (Jun 8, 2013)

Okay, so this thingy is still a go? Hehe! I'll be there. 10 pm is a bit late for me, but who cares? I'm staying up.


----------



## Eirrinn (Jun 8, 2013)

Mary said:


> Okay, so this thingy is still a go? Hehe! I'll be there. 10 pm is a bit late for me, but who cares? I'm staying up.



i hope it is, I want to see the movie


----------



## Solar (Jun 8, 2013)

OOO I'M PUMPED YO~! Justin, I think maybe you should update the original post with the final details!! (Maybe, add the time for each time zone to cuz i'm bad with that...) This will be awesome since I need a good distraction until I can get my bundle tomorrow!!


----------



## GingerSchnapps (Jun 8, 2013)

Ooh, I'll totally show up if this is still going on. 
I don't watch anime (too wrapped up in Korean dramas), but I'll gladly watch anything with Animal Crossing in it, lol.


----------



## CHR:)S (Jun 8, 2013)

I wanna see it too! I might not even be home because I might go to the movies tonight, but if I don't I'll be here to watch.


----------



## Justin (Jun 8, 2013)

At 7PM PST/10PM EST tonight, I will be streaming the Animal Crossing Movie live on TwitchTV. The movie will end at approximately 8:30PM PST/11:30PM EST. For the remaining 30 minutes, I'll stream some other Animal Crossing content.

If you want to join in on the fun, be sure to arrive at The Bell Tree Twitch.tv page just before 7PM PST/10PM EST. The idea is basically to watch the Animal Crossing Movie live while chit chatting in the stream chat with everyone for the final two hours until the digital release.

There will be some mods in the chat, so keeps things civil please. Thanks.

http://www.twitch.tv/thebelltree
http://www.twitch.tv/thebelltree
http://www.twitch.tv/thebelltree


----------



## Mikey (Jun 8, 2013)

Cool count me in!


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 8, 2013)

I'll be there, but if I watch it on my phone then I won't be able to chat.


----------



## Entei Slider (Jun 8, 2013)

Well, I've never seen the movie in full before, so consider this an "RSVP"!


----------



## Kaijudomage (Jun 8, 2013)

Will definitely try to be there.

Will it be subbed, I've never been able to find an English subbed version.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 8, 2013)

Sounds fun! Count me in


----------



## Aria (Jun 8, 2013)

I dunno if I'll be interested in the AC movie sadly >: I've seen a tiny bit of it and eh. Not my cup of tea... But I'll gladly chat with you guys! Now if it would just TURN TEN >_> What am I supposed to do for two/three hours? Dx


----------



## Devon (Jun 8, 2013)

Movie starting soon )


----------



## StiX (Jun 8, 2013)

will there be a stream once the EU/AU releases too? with a count down?


----------



## Colour Bandit (Jun 8, 2013)

I can't sleep, so I'm a little European cheering silently in bed for the NA release  Though unfortunately I'm on my Kindle Fire so Twitch and the IRC chat don't work, but I am cheering for you guys, cheering oh so silently!


----------



## Blues (Jun 8, 2013)

Is this livestream going to be recorded? I'd like to see it later.


----------

